# Big Party - Big Questions



## iwannasmoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I'm kinda in a situation here.  I just bought my GOSM (3405gw) this last weekend and I'm seasoning as I type.  The thing is I've never smoked anything before.  I've been BBQing for a few years now, but decided it was time to enter the realm of smoking. The thing is that I might have picked a bad time to start.  This weekend my wife and I are having a large housewarming party (70-80 people) and I promised everyone smoked brisket and BBQ chicken.  I wishing now that I had time to do a test run, but I'm not going to be able to.  So my first try at brisket is going to be in front of all my friends.  So I need some help out there from all the GOSM owners (my father-in-law is going to be around to help...but he doesn't own a GOSM).  Could you answer some questions for me and give me any tips that you might have (I've already been surfing the forums soaking up as much info as possible but any help is greatly appreciated).

Questions:
I've read somewhere that it takes about 1 1/2 hours per pound of brisket to smoke.  Is that for the poundage of all the brisket together or the average weight of the briskets individually?

About how much brisket should I make, taking into account that a lot of the people coming are going to be eating chicken too?

The party starts at 6pm on Saturday night.  What time should I start smoking the brisket?

Is the pan of water in the bottom suppose to be boiling while I'm smoking?

If I have the pan of water, do I still need to mop/spray the brisket?

I saw a picture of someone with a GOSM who had 4 racks.  Where can I buy extra racks for it?

So far, I'm not having any trouble with maintaining the temperature at 225 and I'm getting TBS, but I've read the posts on how to fix those.  

Any help is great and thank you in advance.

Greg


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Just remembered one other question that I had...

How many 5 galloon Propane canisters am I going to need?


----------



## squeezy (Sep 18, 2007)

Boy Greg ... I think you have bit off more tha you can chew! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






However, we will help!

Hang tight, I will be back and others will be offering help too!


----------



## coz (Sep 18, 2007)

WHEW,you are going to be busy.I cant tell you how much to cook but I most certainly would start as early friday evening/afternoon as possible.The key would be no matter how long it takes shoot to have it done way early as you would be surprised how long it will stay warm if you wrap in foil and then wrapped in some old towels then put it in a cooler and it will stay warm for many hours.It also isnt so hard to reheat as it is to try to rush it to get it done.My last brisket took 18 hours at 220 degrees.Dont be surprised if the temp takes a long time to come up in the cooker when you put all the cold meat in.Another trick although I have not done it is to use sand in the water pan and cover it with foil.It will hold the temp in the cooker a lot better but again it takes longer to come up to temp.Like I said start as early as  possible to ensure success.On the propane usage I would start with a full one and have a spare.I have never used a full tank in one cook BUT I have not done more than a brisket and a couple butts so we are not comparing apples to apples.I would mop or spray after the 2nd hour so that the Bark has a chance to develop.BEST OF LUCK


----------



## squeezy (Sep 18, 2007)

Last question first ... one tank will be plenty.

Don't worry about the water pan ... just keep water in it.

For that many people, you are going to need a lot of meat!!!!!

You should have 4 racks already ... if not how many do you have?

An empty smoker will run hotter ... wouldn't hurt to run up to 300Âº for seasoning.

The size of your brisket(s) will determine how long.

I'm not done yet ... but wanted to get you started.....


----------



## cascadedad (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm a new guy, but I will make a recommendation based on what I have done.  That experience is 2 packer briskets, both done the SmokyOkie way and turned out good.  Also, have done two boneless pork butts (done at the same time).

I would recommend changing to pork and filling up your smoker with them.  Use a good rub (Jeff's for instance) and cook at 225* until inernal temp is 190* or so.  I think this would be hard to mess up.

Then just grill your chicken like you have experience doing.

IF you decide to do the brisket, the SmokyOkie method is VERY simple and produces great results.  It is also much faster than cooking at 225* so is going to save you a lot of time.


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 18, 2007)

It only came with three racks...


----------



## squeezy (Sep 18, 2007)

I just looked up the 3405 GW ... and it is one of the smaller units! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't think you have enough room to smoke enough meat for 70 to 80 people even with the extra rack ( which you will likely have to order)

May I suggest getting as many pork butts as will fit nicely in your smoker and serve pulled pork sammies ... I think that would be doable ( is that a word?)

Perhaps others will have better ideas ... Good luck friend!


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 18, 2007)

Well it wasn't suppose to be 70 people...originally it was going to be like 40-50 and then word spread and people came out of the bushes.  I think I'll just do as much brisket as possible (I kinda have my heart set on the brisket and I also have some kosher friends coming so the pork would not be good) and then just make a butt load of chiken (looks like I'm going to have both grills fired up).


----------



## short one (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's the thread from SmokyOkie. I have had his briskets and they are great.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=2105

Too bad you don't live closer we could fire up Buela(my smoker) and pull an all nighter.


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 18, 2007)

All of the briskets I've done have taken around 12 or 14 hours to smoke. So you better make the biskets the day before and just reheat them. No matter how you try to plan your time, remember the platue (?) is unpredictable. That may hold you up for hours.


----------



## squeezy (Sep 18, 2007)

Just get as much brisket as your smoker will hold ... we are rootin' for ya!

If you have time ... take some pix and share with us if you can.

You are a brave soul ... good luck!


----------



## seaham358 (Sep 18, 2007)

Go to the Beef section in the forum and read up on briskets.. there is a ton if great info there..


----------



## smksignals (Sep 18, 2007)

Good luck Greg. Nothing like diving in feet first !! Or is this forums case, being thrown into the fire. I understand brisket is the hardest of the popular meats to smoke and get it right. Take pics for sure, and let us know how it turns out !!

- Kurt


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 18, 2007)

Gosh Greg - Open mouth insert both feet eh? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




How much vacation time do you have comming? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 18, 2007)

How do you reheat the brisket if I was to make a batch the on Friday and one on Saturday?


----------



## short one (Sep 18, 2007)

If you do the SmokyOkie style brisket, slice or pull, separate the au jus and the fat, put meat back in pan, add au jus, may have to add a more moisture of some sort, cover with foil, place back in smoker or 225-250 oven. If not use a throw a way roaster when you wrap your brisket and when done follow above instructions.


----------



## zapper (Sep 18, 2007)

Start now and refridgerate! Heat and serve on party day. Electric roasters are a great way to keep the food hot at serving time and could be used for finishing off the cooking as well. (just an additional battle plan) Brisket can go dry, I would reccomend doing them in a foil pan and then sealing the pan with foil towards the end to help catch and keep the juices. Searing is another way to change things up a bit as far as cooking goes and it will help knock a bit of time off of the cook. (I would do four fair sized briskets)

I would have to reccomend a butt or three, they are almost fool proof and pork is a favorite among alot of folks.

Keep plenty of chicken on hand as well as other treats like brats and kiddie hot dogs and plain burgers, a crowd that big is bound to have varied taste.




I don't know 80 people that I would invite to my house, let alone all at the same time! And then to share my BBQ with them? I must be a terrible person!  



Good luck! And post pics!


----------



## ron50 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow you are going to ahve your hands full. I'd say you are going to have to load that smoker to the gills with brisket, realize that when you do it will almost certainly add to the cooking time. 

Make sure you have plenty of good thermometers.

Have fun and don't forget the Qview


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 19, 2007)

If you can SQUEEZE say 6 in there and smoke one after the other double wrap in foil and put them in a cooler you could just throw them in a warm oven say 150 to 200 whatever you've got to keep them warm until there ready to serve. 

As a wise newbie once taught me ... wrap them up good in plastic wrap before you foil and you'll loose no juice! I wrapped in plastic after the foil and it works too.


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 19, 2007)

iwannasmoke - you're gonna be smokin. I definitely suggest using the Smoky Okie method. I cuts the mentioned 12 - 14 hr smoke down to approx 8 -9 hrs. It works and you will look like a smoking god when all is said and done. The flavor is amazing. 

Keep water in the pan just to stabilize the air temp and protect from large spikes. 

Size up your guest list... are they a "large" crowd or do they eat a little less. Alway figure a little extra on Q cuz people are pigs. You can freeze anything left over and reheat later.

Definitely you will want to rub the brisket the night before. If you use the Okie method then you will need a Super Sized container of black pepper. 

The 3405gw is the smaller version of the 3405 series. The 3605 comes with more racks and is a larger unit.. or as refered to as the Big Block.

Good luck with your adventures. Remember to tune in to SMF and ask any question you may have... and take pics if you can and share your big party with us.

Keep Smokin


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone.  I've been out shopping (haven't gottent the meet yet) and that's why I haven't responded til now.  I'm still working on a game plan, but I'm definantly doin the SmokyOkie method.  I also got another grill for the smoker (I have to modify it, but it will work).

The plan right now is to Smokie Okie 4 briskets (as big as I can fit in the smoker) and try to talk my father-in-law into bringing his smoker over on Friday to use to do another two (he has an old kingston I think).  

Other than that, we're just going to do A LOT of chicken, hot dogs, and hamburgers.  If that isn't enough, they can go get something at Sonic on their own dime. :)

I will definantly keep everyone posted on the progress.  There might even be a test brisket on Thursday.

Once again thanks for all the help.


----------



## squeezy (Sep 19, 2007)

Just got to admire your tenacity !!! Damn the torpedoes ... full speed ahead!


----------



## richtee (Sep 19, 2007)

What IS this disease that makes folks get a new smoker then the next few days invite the Queen to dinner?    hehehehehe...

ballzy!  Good luck and fortune be yours where experience and savvy lack!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 19, 2007)

I was thinking maybe start your briskets off in the smoker, lay the smoke to them pretty heavy so you can pull them out of there and put in the oven when they get to 140 degrees or so.  After 140, the formation of the smoke ring stops........you are still adding to the smokiness after that point, but the ring is done so you can move them to the oven then, but still have the same look.  Stack the damn things in the oven if space is tight, put them in a pan on their sides, whatever......you should be fine.  Then you have your smoker freed up for all that chicken and don't have to worry about things getting done.

Best of luck to you in any case.


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 19, 2007)

I only need the smoker for the brisket.  I'm going to grill the chicken, dogs, and burgers.  I have a Weber Performer and Sierra Charcoal grill that will probable be running non stop from 2 on Saturday.


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 19, 2007)

Like I said...sink or swim...go hungry or eat.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 19, 2007)

*Here are my thoughts ^*


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 21, 2007)

I went out and got the briskets today.  The plan is as follows.  Since my smoker isn't wide enough to handle a full brisket, I'm going to have to seperate the point and flat.  I'm going to use the Smokie Okie method and do two full briskets tomorrow (2 points and 2 flats) and do the rest on Saturday.  

In fact, I just got done seperating the first two and covering them in rub.  I'm going to  prepare the other two tomorrow for Saturday.  It's going to be a long couple of days...but I think I have enough beers and snacks to last (if not I have a lovely wife who will get me some more).  The nice thing about this is we get to have brisket for lunch (or breakfast 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) on Saturday.  Now I don't have to worry about not getting any (that's if it turns out good).  I've already posted some pics on my site.  You can check them out here.  I'll try to upload more as they come.  Once again thanks for everyone's help.  If it wasn't for you guys, I don't know where I would be.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 21, 2007)

Good luck Greg, you can do it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice site by the way, and great Q-view... keep 'em coming!


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 21, 2007)

You sure have your hands full, good luck. That sure is a lot of brisket you have there. What time do you want us to show up. We'll be glad to tell everyone how great everything taste.


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 21, 2007)

Inviting EVERYONE over is what got me in this mess in the first place....but it's at six if you're in the area.


----------



## bonniesboytoy (Sep 22, 2007)

Greg, If you pull this off on the first que, Get a good bean receipe and put out a shingle....Que Here...Good Luck and may the force be with you..


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 22, 2007)

i wish i could help ya here bro but the only advice i can offer is... if yer doing a first time & advertising dinner @ 6pm.... start serving drinks quick & often by noon... if ya screw it up it won't matter cause it's hard to screw up free beer & jello shots.


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 22, 2007)

iwannasmoke... when are you gonna start? Lots of food to prep and cook, better start sooner than later.


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry to let you know PigCicles but I already started...in fact I'm done with round one.  I did two packers today (I seperated them so they could fit).  You can see the finished products here (http://gregqualls.com/news/pictures/...mission-2.html).  I've already rubbed down the other ones too and they are gettin started bright and ealry in the morning.  I need to get some rest so I actually have some energy to party tomorrow night.

The one thing that went really wierd with these was how fast they were done.  At five hours in they were already at 200 degrees.  There wasn't really a plateau at all.  They just steadly raised temp.  I thought I had a bad thermo placement, but I tried in several place and on different briskets and they were all the same (roughly).  

So we pulled them out and they turned out great (other than the fact I had some trouble with my wood not wanting to smoke...I think I'm not getting enough air. I'll have to mod my smoker).  I even had my brother-in-law drive accross town to do a taste test (all it took was the text message "Brisket!").

If it does the same thing again tomorrow, I'll have to some research and ask some questions to see if I'm screwing things up.  But like I said...they tasted great.  It took everything in me not to get out the hoggie rolls and finish off the whole tray.

Well I hoped you enjoyed the Q-view.  I'll post some more tomorrow.


----------



## zapper (Sep 22, 2007)

The pics look good! Sounds and looks like you are having fun, and that is what is all about! Congrats, enjoy!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 22, 2007)

WooHoo! Looks great Greg!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 22, 2007)

Alright Greg - Way to Go! Sometimes you won't get a plateau and other times you get a massive one. Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing.

Keep Smokin


----------



## bonniesboytoy (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice Greg, The smoke rings look perfect...!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

Great job kiddo! As Piggie mensioned they don't always plateau but if you count on it not happening they will! Doing good keep going!

Also sometimes you don't see the smoke as much as smell it. How was the taste, if they tasted great like you said don't fix it - it aint broke!


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 22, 2007)

It tasted amazing...there was a few "chewy" parts...but the flavor was awesome.  I had to force my brother-in-law from grabbing the tray and running out the door.


----------



## kojo (Sep 22, 2007)

Next time give me a heads up, i live in the Los Ranchos area. We can get a couple of smokers going for a party like that.


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 23, 2007)

hey everyone....I thought I would let you know that the party turned out great!  The second batch of brisket was even better than the first.  I think I saw like only three people eating chicken.  We ended up having a low turn out, so I'm going to be eating briket and chicken for a few months now.  

I just wanted to say thanks for everyone's help.

Thanks.


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 23, 2007)

Congratulations on a job well done. Can't wait til you get some courage up for a bigger smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Thanks for sharing with us.

Keep Smokin


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Great job Greg! You really pulled it off!


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm happy for you Greg, and don't worry about the left over's just freeze em up for later.


----------



## iwannasmoke (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I thought I would give a little more info on how everything went.  The second batch a briskets took a little longer.  So I fealt good with that.  They came out amazing.  In fact, my father-in-law, who has been smoking brisket for years, said, "you're now in charge of brisket for the family."  So I have to give Smoky Okie a big thank you.  I had many people say it was the brisket they have ever had (and a few grew up in Texas as certified brisket pros).  The only thing that trumped the brisket in conversation was my wife's decorations and my home made BBQ sauce.

We ended up having only about 60 people show up, so we have a freezer full of chicken and brisket (more chicken than brisket 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).  Once again I have to say thanks to everyone that gave advice and helped out.  You're really the heros of the party (and I told everyone at the party that too).

Here are some final pics from the party:
http://gregqualls.com/news/pictures/...mission-3.html


----------



## squeezy (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a better idea ... send them to me!


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 25, 2007)

Greg YOU DA MAN!!! Dude that looks good, now I know I'm going to use OKIE'S method on my next brisket. I hope I don't drop it when I flip it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 26, 2007)

Great job Greg! It looks wonderful!


----------



## richtee (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow... Well DONE!


----------



## bonniesboytoy (Sep 29, 2007)

The only thing that trumped the brisket in conversation was my wife's decorations and my home made BBQ sauce.

What's in the sauce ??? Fess up..


----------

